
Climate change: How to drive fossil fuels out of the US economy, quickly - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/21349200/climate-change-fossil-fuels-rewiring-america-electrify
======
core-questions
> A similar mobilization will be necessary for the US to decarbonize its
> economy fast enough to avert the worst of climate change.

The US can't even mobilize enough to stop itinerant students from destroying
downtown cores. What makes anyone think that this kind of mobilization is even
remotely possible without drastic political changes?

To make these kinds of changes you'd need the strongman to end all strongmen.
Unless there's someone waiting in the wings for such a role that we can all
get behind, it ain't gonna happen. This article is wishful thinking in the
extreme.

